# Cattleya warneri albescent ‘Dona Lourdes’



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 10, 2021)

My favourite colour form just opened! The pure white lip with green throat contrasts nicely with the light pink blush of the tepals. Simply divine! 

NS 14 cm
Petals 8 x 5 cm
Dorsal 7 x 2 cm
Lip 4 x 7 cm













Here you can see the semi water culture with the three layers and water tray. You can see most roots are inside. Bottom inch LECA clay pellets, middle orchiata bark/perlite/charcoal mix, and top NZ moss. Sits in water for 2 days, dries 1-2 days and then water again. 

It was imported from Brazil last November and established fast in this method to bloom within the year. 

Fun fact: this colour combination exists in only one other species, mendelii albescent!


----------



## monocotman (Aug 10, 2021)

Stunning!
Leslie,you treat us with these special clones!
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 10, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Stunning!
> Leslie,you treat us with these special clones!
> David


So do you David. Your flowers are wonderful to see as well!

We enable each other!! A great relationship lol…


----------



## SouthPark (Aug 10, 2021)

So beautiful and delicate. And nice background details ----- eg. the nice carp dish, and the maxima painting!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 10, 2021)

Thanks SP… it’s the default studio space lol.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 10, 2021)

I like both the flower and the koi plate.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 10, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> I like both the flower and the koi plate.


I just noticed the kois peaking out from behind lol.


----------



## terryros (Aug 10, 2021)

Oh Leslie, now I need an exact definition of albescen. I have always known is different from alba, but your plant tells me that albescent might only pertain to a lip?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 10, 2021)

terryros said:


> Oh Leslie, now I need an exact definition of albescen. I have always known is different from alba, but your plant tells me that albescent might only pertain to a lip?


Albescent means an almost white flower with a flush of very light color like pink or light lavender (even light coerulea) in any or all floral parts. The pink can be in lip, petals or sepals. 

The albescent form in different species can vary. 

In warneri, it’s used for white lip with light pink blush in sepals and petals. 

In labiata, it’s a white flower with a blush pink lip. Or a very light pink flower with a light pink to white lip. 

In amethystoglossa, it’s a white flower with a small blush pink area in the lip. 

And so on. 

The degree of separation between albescent and concolor can be very subjective.


----------



## abax (Aug 10, 2021)

What a delicate beauty Leslie.


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 11, 2021)

This one is my favourite warnerii clone!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 11, 2021)

Oh my, lovely.


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 11, 2021)

Btw, it is almost the same as another great concolor form, Santa Teresa.


----------



## PeteM (Aug 11, 2021)

My world just grew a little bigger, never heard of albescent before. It’s a stunner. Is this difficult to source aside from importing from Brazil? Would you be able to share the nursery name? I’ll have to start the search probably like many others on the thread Thanks for sharing, love it.


----------



## monocotman (Aug 11, 2021)

Good luck with that Pete, clones as good as this are not often for sale!


----------



## PeteM (Aug 11, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Good luck with that Pete, clones as good as this are not often for sale!



I hear the Canadian / US border recently opened back up… Eh


----------



## GuRu (Aug 11, 2021)

Leslie, these are very elegant flowers. They look as if they were made from delicate china. Congrats to own such a beauty.


----------



## terryros (Aug 11, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Albescent means an almost white flower with a flush of very light color like pink or light lavender (even light coerulea) in any or all floral parts. The pink can be in lip, petals or sepals.
> 
> The albescent form in different species can vary.
> 
> ...


But the definition of alba with each species doesn’t vary?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 11, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Btw, it is almost the same as another great concolor form, Santa Teresa.


Yes Santa Teresa (ST) is the original one that was discovered in the garden of a lady in the warneri locality (SE Brazil) by two orchid hunters. It is the parent of all the albescents today.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 11, 2021)

PeteM said:


> My world just grew a little bigger, never heard of albescent before. It’s a stunner. Is this difficult to source aside from importing from Brazil? Would you be able to share the nursery name? I’ll have to start the search probably like many others on the thread Thanks for sharing, love it.


This form is not easy to source BUT good news!!! Alex from AWZ has many seedlings that he brings to US through Ron Kaufman. They ship to US periodically so ask them.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 11, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Good luck with that Pete, clones as good as this are not often for sale!


That is correct. 

Divisions of mother plants are rare and expensive. 

But there are many selfings and sibbings of the albescents. Try those (as above)! You might get an amazing one.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 11, 2021)

PeteM said:


> I hear the Canadian / US border recently opened back up… Eh


There is a long list for this plant lol. I do have Santa Teresa as well  .


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 11, 2021)

terryros said:


> But the definition of alba with each species doesn’t vary?


No, they don't vary between species.

All albas must follow these rules:

1. flowers must be pure white with no hint of pink anywhere especially when backlit
2. lip can have only yellow/green/orange striations and no hints of red/pink (front and back)
3. for some, plant vegetative parts cannot have red anthocyanins (sheaths, leaves, bulbs)


----------



## PeteM (Aug 12, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> This form is not easy to source BUT good news!!! Alex from AWZ has many seedling that he brings to US through Ron Kaufman. They ship to US periodically so ask them.


Thanks for this, I sent him an email.


----------



## JustinR (Aug 12, 2021)

Really nice, looks like a watercolor. I got Santa Teresa import about 5 months ago through a German nursery, it was a bit of a struggle getting it going (it had no roots at all) but it's looking good now. Maybe another 2 years to flowering. If its anything like as nice as this one I will be well pleased


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 12, 2021)

JustinR said:


> Really nice, looks like a watercolor. I got Santa Teresa import about 5 months ago through a German nursery, it was a bit of a struggle getting it going (it had no roots at all) but it's looking good now. Maybe another 2 years to flowering. If its anything like as nice as this one I will be well pleased


I think the shape of Santa Teresa is fuller. 
Both are wild collected plants based on legends lol. 
Good luck on it and please update progress!


----------



## Guldal (Aug 13, 2021)

Very douce and delicate!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 13, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Very douce and delicate!


Lol… please define ‘douche’?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 13, 2021)

Natural light pics (NS almost 16 cm now):


----------



## Guldal (Aug 14, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Lol… please define ‘douche’?


No water involved here, Leslie! 

But it turns out, that Yours truly has made a minor language faux-pas, as I use a word, that has slept since the days of Middle English, where it meant "sweet, pleasant, from Anglo-French, from feminine of _duz, douz_, from latin _dulcis_, sweet" (Merriam-Webster).
In Danish we have _douce_ as a loanword, most likely from French, to characterize colours, that are soft, pastel like, almost soothing. I thought the word had a parallel use in English, and it was in this sense, that I found it very well characterized your beautiful flower!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 14, 2021)

Guldal said:


> No water involved here, Leslie!
> 
> But it turns out, that Yours truly has made a minor language faux-pas, as I use a word, that has slept since the days of Middle English, where it meant "sweet, pleasant, from Anglo-French, from feminine of _duz, douz_, from latin _dulcis_, sweet" (Merriam-Webster).
> In Danish we have _douce_ as a loanword, most likely from French, to characterize colours, that are soft, pastel like, almost soothing. I thought the word had a parallel use in English, and it was in this sense, that I found it very well characterized your beautiful flower!


Simply lost in translation and cleared very well by your beautiful explanations!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 16, 2021)

In musical terminology douce instructs to sing or play sweetly. In Scottish, sober or sedate


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 17, 2021)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> cnycharles said:
> 
> 
> > In musical terminology douce instructs to sing or play sweetly.
> ...


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 17, 2021)

Dolce also is very similar (emotional/sweet) for musical terms, I saw online that dolce may be Italian musical; English borrows from many European languages as probably musical terms, and the two words are spelled almost the same. 
In any language, these and your other coloratum orchids are fantastic! I’m sure they are highly sought after and very expensive!


----------

